# 22 Baby Teeth Pulled!



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

geez, are his teeth really messed up/misaligned from having all those baby teeth in for so long?


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh my goodness! Poor little baby puppy! How in the world did he fit all those teeth in his little mouth!? I hope he is feeling ok and he eats well while he is healing up from such a procedure.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh my goodness your poor baby. That sounds awful. I hope your baby is okay and heals quickly.


----------



## Bluemoon (Dec 30, 2015)

Zoie had one k-9 baby tooth that had a full root. It came out when she got spayed. Her vet had never seen anything like it before. The adult tooth went where it was supposed to, and now you can't even tell she had a problem.


----------



## RD. (Jul 19, 2016)

We originally had him lined up with another vet for the dental work, long story short that fell through and we found another (more qualified) vet. It took some time to do, but all appears well. Adult teeth are all normal, but man what an ordeal for the little guy. 24 hrs later and he seems to have already bounced back for the most part. Add to that he's cryptorchid so that will be our next fun trip to the vet.


----------



## PixieSis (Aug 18, 2015)

I can't even imagine what that must have felt like. Glad to hear he is recovering well.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Poor kid! That does sound like a record I hope you have 22 fewer problems with his adult teeth!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh wow - what a mouthful - glad to hear your baby is doing well after the ordeal.


----------



## RD. (Jul 19, 2016)

Amazing how fast dogs can recover post op. He's running around today with his chew toy in his mouth like nothing happened.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

RD. said:


> Amazing how fast dogs can recover post op. He's running around today with his chew toy in his mouth like nothing happened.


Wow that is fast.

Did he have both the baby teeth and his adult teeth? A double row of teeth?

Or are the adult teeth behind the pulled baby teeth and now have to drop down into place?

I still have trouble wrapping my head around your poor dog having so many teeth pulled.


----------



## RD. (Jul 19, 2016)

> Did he have both the baby teeth and his adult teeth? A double row of teeth?


Yes, a double row of teeth. Nothing was abnormal in the adult teeth, the baby teeth just wouldn't let go. A long procedure, followed by an uber hefty invoice!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

That's a lot of teeth to get pulled, hope everything goes well. I bet you had a hefty invoice, hope you have insurance.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh wow, poor guy! I'm glad he's feeling better so quickly! I hope all goes well with the neuter.


----------



## RD. (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks for the well wishes - unfortunately no insurance. Just glad that he came though ok!


----------



## RD. (Jul 19, 2016)

One thing I did want to add for anyone new to retained baby teeth in smaller breeds - our pup was being monitored by vets (plural) during the past 10 months, and it was determined by all vets that his baby teeth were in no way causing any issues with his adult teeth coming in normally. He also appeared to not be in any pain, or discomfort. If there had been any health issues whatsoever, we would have had them removed immediately. We honestly expected that many of them were going to drop out any day - it just never happened. This is an abnormal case, not something that one should typically expect to see in a toy breed. When in doubt, always consult with a vet.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

RD. said:


> One thing I did want to add for anyone new to retained baby teeth in smaller breeds - our pup was being monitored by vets (plural) during the past 10 months, and it was determined by all vets that his baby teeth were in no way causing any issues with his adult teeth coming in normally. He also appeared to not be in any pain, or discomfort. If there had been any health issues whatsoever, we would have had them removed immediately. We honestly expected that many of them were going to drop out any day - it just never happened. This is an abnormal case, not something that one should typically expect to see in a toy breed. When in doubt, always consult with a vet.



Actually it is quite common for Toys to have retained deciduous teeth. The smaller the dog, the more likely. My Timi did not lose her last one until around 9 months. My Trulee who is tiny probably had ad many as your baby a month ago, but at 9 months they are loosening and coming out one by one. I keep brushing so they won't form plaque between them and the adult teeth, and I expect that by the time she is spayed around a year and half most if not all will be gone. Par for course with tiny toys!







This was about a month ago, many of them are gone now.


----------



## RD. (Jul 19, 2016)

> Actually it is quite common for Toys to have retained deciduous teeth.


Correct, but it is definitely not common for 22 teeth with full roots to be retained at 10 months of age. Perhaps you missed that part of my initial post.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

RD. said:


> Correct, but it is definitely not common for 22 teeth with full roots to be retained at 10 months of age. Perhaps you missed that part of my initial post.



Yes, he held onto them for a little longer than most for sure, is he a tiny? At 9 months I would say that Trulee probably still has 10-15 left. The tiny ones are developmentally slower than the full sized toys I think.


----------



## RD. (Jul 19, 2016)

4.8 pounds at 10 months, so what many would consider a tiny. Pretty much the norm for this breeders line of poodles, but certainly not the norm to have full roots on every last tooth. lol This vet has worked on many toy breeds over the past 20+ yrs, and never seen one like this at this age - so many retained teeth, and all with full roots. I believe my wife said the breeder has only seen it once before in her poodles.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

RD. said:


> 4.8 pounds at 10 months, so what many would consider a tiny. Pretty much the norm for this breeders line of poodles, but certainly not the norm to have full roots on every last tooth. lol This vet has worked on many toy breeds over the past 20+ yrs, and never seen one like this at this age - so many retained teeth, and all with full roots. I believe my wife said the breeder has only seen it once before in her poodles.



I bet you are relieved to have those Shark puppy teeth gone lol!


----------



## RD. (Jul 19, 2016)

Yes, very relieved!


----------

